#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] Guild Wars 2  激戰2 (圖多注意

## 狼の寂

大家好，這裡是寂
這次是來推廣一款特別的遊戲的  :wuffer_grin: 

激戰2，相信這款遊戲對在獸圈中的大家都不會很陌生 (?  (大概啦
畢竟好像有很多二創都是跟裡面的種族-夏爾 相關的  owo

好啦，話不多說便直接開始介紹


激戰2是採買斷帳號制的 MMORPG，即以買帳號代替買時間，只需要在新資料片釋出時購買新資料片即可(平均似乎半年會有新資料片
遊戲中總共分為 歐美中三個伺服器 (開通序號取得的方法也不同
中國伺服器主要是專為中國玩家開設的，由中國代理商代理 (完全與歐美隔絕的伺服器
遊戲介面和語音方面似乎都是簡體中文，帳號價錢約為歐美服的 1/3


而歐美服則有相關語言可以選擇，但好像只有主要的英文、法文、德文和西班牙文(?
在亞洲這邊若是想體會原汁原味的遊戲建議選擇美服，因為歐服風評不太好，貌似蠻會Lag的
港臺玩家多半都跑去美服了，裡面有不少大型華人公會，而且不錯的是雖然角色不能取中文名，但聊天系統還是可以輸入中文
因此在遊戲中可以跟認識的中文使用者用中文交談不成問題 XD

如果選擇的是美服，那麼請有面對全英文介面還有跟一堆外國人相處交談的準備
遊戲中的英文偏難，且當中有很多專業術語，像是軍用語

不過咱要說呢，其實這方面大可以不用擔心
畢竟咱將這部分視為一種學習，可能前面第一個禮拜覺得很累很痛苦而已，後面馬上就會適應了  :wuffer_grin: 
基本上都可以透過查字典來慢慢摸索，劇情方面也會有字幕的，不用太擔心 :3



首先是遊戲中可以選擇來扮演的五大種族
分別是:

人類、諾恩、亞蘇拉、希爾瓦里 還有夏爾
人類這個種族大家應該都很清楚了，畢竟所有 MMORPG 遊戲幾乎都會出現
那麼其他種族的特徵呢?
咱就概略的介紹過去  :3


諾恩: 生活在寒帶冰原地區的人類(?
體型較人類為高大壯碩，很特別的是他們的動物靈信仰
而主要的動物靈有: 渡鴉、熊、狼、雪豹 
同時這4種也是諾恩的角色可以選擇信仰的動物靈
值得關注的是諾恩這個種族可以學習到變身成獸人的技能喲 ouo (貌似是依從你所信仰的動物靈來變身?
而且村莊中四處可見動物，每次造訪心情都很愉悅 o)u(o


亞蘇拉: 身材矮小的亞人種族?
特徵是極度發達的科技，他們的主城真的超華麗的 (高科技
至於種族優勢，大概就是他們太小隻了，會戰時有點難點... (較難以被敵人滑鼠鎖定


希爾瓦里: 植物演化而成的亞人種(?
特徵就是... 長的很像樹
然後主城是在 Pale Tree (母樹)裡面(? 
有種植物的漂亮美 wow


夏爾: 直立型貓科類人亞種(啥?
簡單來說就是萌萌的大貓獸人 (ˊ∀ˋ)
夏爾的種族性就是好戰，牠們一出生就被強行帶離父母進行集體託管
後來被各軍團所挑選並拉拔長大，極其一生都發誓為軍團效忠，各個都是勇猛忠誠的戰士   :wuffer_howl: 
若要說是殺戮機器其實也不為過啦(?  (創角動畫有解釋  omo


八大職業(還有一個新職業尚未開放

Warrior 戰士
Guardian 守護者
Ranger 遊俠
Thief 盜賊
Engineer 工程師
Necromancer 死靈法師
Mesmer 幻術師
Elementalist 元素師
Revenant 反魂者 (尚未開放，只有Beta 公測時開放試玩


遊戲特色

友善的社群: 
激戰2跟一般的 MMO不太一樣
在這款遊戲中擁有一個友善的社群，這跟他建立的宗旨有關
創立者希望建立個友善遊戲的世界，而不是以往那 MMO 打 Boss 還會被尾的那種充滿心計的遊戲世界
遊戲中的共享系統讓有參與打怪、動態事件的玩家都拿到自己應有的獎賞 (基本上是平等、一樣的，除了推王掉的東西不盡相同
所以以往的搶怪勢利眼的 MMO 在這裡是不存在的喲 :3

等級均衡系統:
簡單來說就是進行副本活動或是在地圖遊戲時會將所有人的等級做統一的調整
因此不會有高等玩家去低等地圖輕鬆打怪就死一片的這種事 (不過基本上因為裝備性質還有技能因素，所以高等玩家還是比較猛#

動態事件:
很特別的是激戰2 把以往 MMO的任務系統替換成所謂的動態事件
只要達到特定條件，像是玩家數目到達門檻便會自動開啟事件
但不論是否有玩家參與動態事件，該事件成敗都會變成既定的事實 (老實說系統設定上並不會很複雜，最多似乎只會影響到3個事件的樣子
像是某地點防守不利被怪物佔據，那麼該地點的傳送功能便會停擺無法使用，該地點的 Npc也不復存在 (也就無法買賣東西、修理裝備
但解決的辦法多半只需要開啟事件，然後反向佔領，該地點又會變回可使用的地區 (npc會復活


技能組合系統:
遊戲中不同玩家所施展的技能多半都會互相影響，展現出新的性質
像是火系技能配上防禦或是攻擊技能，便可以在攻擊技能或是防禦技能上面增加火屬性的效果
幾乎任兩種技能都可以互相組合達到不同的效果 (屬性不同即可


剩下的在這裡貼上更詳細的介紹:   (因為真的太多了
https://sites.google.com/site/gw2wikitw/
不過最後一次更新似乎是遊戲剛要上市的時候@@

官網連結:
https://www.guildwars2.com/en/



最後就以一些遊戲圖片來作結吧  owo



咱自家的夏爾喲 :3
今天剛封頂，是隻母夏爾
職業是 Warrior



第二隻創的角色
職業是 Mesmer
牠是頂尖的殺手 ˋ w ˊ



幾個禮拜前創的 Ranger




這是咱最鍾愛的夏爾，也是第一隻角色
因為牠太可愛惹  o)u(o
是 Elementalist 喲



掌控4大元素的元素使水下戰鬥畫面



夏爾新手區的 jumping puzzle

 puzzle 是遊戲中的一大特色，為的就是讓玩家有更多豐富的體驗
puzzle 都很有趣，難度不一
完成後有些有寶箱、成就還有經驗獎勵



美麗的水面風光 (夜晚



水面風光 (白天



咱家夏爾的老爸喲 ouo (PvE劇情任務的npc



風景照



遊戲中的秘密景點 - 夏爾少女的祕密花園



遊戲特色之一 - WvW 伺服器戰爭，也稱為世界戰
由20多個伺服器每三個為一梯互相戰爭
總共有5個 WvW 地圖，而這張名為 Edge of the mist，是比較特別的一個



不同伺服器的暴民們互相鬥毆攻城掠地啊 Σ(ﾟДﾟ) 

註: 世界戰有豐富的經驗獎勵還有裝備跟袋子可以從佔領的獎勵寶箱中取得，而世界戰還有另外一套經驗系統
用來升級世界戰中的技能



很漂亮的地圖插畫 (載入地圖前看的到



某個很漂亮的森林 :3



 PvE 劇情任務中的對話
左邊那隻亞蘇拉好可愛的說 (艸



商城販賣的惡整性道具 XD
裡面有很多功能，都是隨機取得的
像圖中就是變成一隻居住在希爾瓦里森林的狼



脫光衣服展露身材 (##




遊戲中目前可以討伐的三隻小龍之一 - 冰龍
牠們都還只是遠古巨龍的護衛而已  omo




這是難到咱有點抓狂的 Puzzle
應該也是遊戲中最難的一個

要先解決前面一個很詭異的裝置，之後還要用數學來解開座標鎖，最後才能用傳送們傳送上來  →_→
座標不對就會被傳送到別地方去，所以就要重跑 = w =



諾恩村附近的著名地標
當初拯救他們一族的4隻動物靈



寒冰巨龍的牙齒 (超級大的
就是當初差點讓諾恩滅族的罪魁禍首 (?



遊戲中的傳說級武器 - 傳說中的傳說大劍 Eternity 永恆
是由 Twlight 跟 Sunrise 兩把傳說武器一起合成製造的結晶
價格自然不斐 wow (紫色字的那把



展示圖



貌似是唯一拿著 Eternity 的 Boss   lol
揮舞的時候會有水墨般的星空出現 (角度不同會看到不同的光彩
帥到炸點!!




這把就是傳說大劍 - Twlight
黑色星空的劍身  :wuffer_howl: 



一起攻略副本的某玩家
不知道他知不知道他家的夏爾被偷拍了 (###



看上去像夏爾少女的祕密花園的插圖 wow



咱最喜歡的私房景點之一 (白天  :wuffer_grin: 



晚上風景



最後就以帥氣的開槍姿勢作收吧  owo


謝謝觀賞
商城還有一些遊戲細節的圖片之後會補上
若是有其他重點或是更新內容也會隨後附上的
感謝大家 owo

----------


## 狼の寂

這是創角選擇種族的地方喲
當然得選夏爾當作範例啊，客觀們說是不是  omo




選擇性別




選擇職業
最右上角的是之前公測的新職業




設定角色身高
已經開始設定角色了



身材
胖、瘦、精壯或是魁武之類的



設定角色身上的花紋還有毛色 
花紋應該是夏爾獨有的，其他種族可能是紋身之類的(?



設定髮型、髮色、還有配飾




開始設計臉型囉  ouo
有很多種臉可以選



設定頭上的角
非常多樣化的選擇w
也可以自由設定大小



臉上的細部設定囉 (記得好好設定不要毀容捏




跳過其中一項設定來到裝甲部分  (記得玩的時候要好好設計啦




各職業的一些獨有的特性選擇 (貌似算是種角色特性




選擇角色個性
也就是面對抉擇時角色會如何選擇來解決問題

分別是
Charm 魅力、Dignity 尊嚴 還有 Ferocity 殘暴




夏爾獨有的選擇
選擇你效忠的軍團

分別是
Blood 血腥、Ash 灰燼 還有 Iron 鋼鐵

註: 夏爾文化中還有一個 Flame Legion 火焰軍團，是過去曾統治夏爾一族的軍團，並也使夏爾一族掌控了整個泰瑞亞
後來夏爾內部出現了幾位英雄，順利的率領其他軍團打敗了火焰軍團，從此夏爾在世界各處的勢力逐漸瓦解，剩下當前的 Black Citadel 還有 阿斯卡隆一帶
現在三個軍團雖互相對峙，但在抵禦火焰軍團上卻是擁有相同共識的

三個軍團選擇上的差異主要會在個人故事副本 PvE 中出現
主要是性質不同

ps: 咱是忠誠的Iron Legion 戰士喲，咱以自己對於 Iron Legion 的忠誠為傲  omo 




選擇你在戰團中最親近的夥伴
注意，牠們每一個個性跟職業都大不相同喲




選擇你的 Sire 生父 是哪種夏爾
其實就是他在軍團中的地位跟處境
注意，每個選擇之後中間的那段劇情都會因此不同喲



角色取名以及整體資料 (這裡似乎無法截圖只好拍照了


遊戲介面



PvP 玩家對戰的介面 (同個伺服器間




PvP的成就獎勵
裡面的獎勵十分豐厚，也可以解鎖不少帥氣的武器跟裝備的造型喲

註: PvP有一個專屬的等級系統，進行 PvP遊戲就可以獲得經驗並升級，升級可以拿到某些特定的獎賞



WvW世界戰的介面喲
可以看到當前三個對立伺服器的勢力跟分數狀況




WvW 各伺服器的詳細資訊
包括佔領的點和獲得的 Buff 增益效果




WvW 的技能以及 Rank (聽說Rank 上限超過2000等
每升一等可以獲得戰場點數1點，並可以將其拿來用在戰場技能上



WvW中 Edge of the Mist (EOTM)的地圖 (圖中可見各式可佔領的點




五張WvW地圖總覽




Guild 公會介面
之後新資料片會出 Guild Hall 公會大廳  wow (期待




這就是傳說中的黑獅商城啦!!
共有三種介面
這是第一頁，專賣點數道具 (多半是娛樂性質及設定道具

商城並不會販賣會影響遊戲平衡的道具喔w




第二頁，買賣點數及黃金的兌換所
在遊戲中可以用遊戲幣購買到寶石，也就是遊戲點數喲
不像很多遊戲一定得現實中的錢才能買到點數
而且這系統完全是採市場機制，即供需法則吶

像當前400寶石已經漲到了 100多金，而3個多禮拜前才不過60金出頭
很明顯的當前有點供不應求，所以不是購買寶石的好時機，但卻是賣出的好時機喲 owo

註: 遊戲幣主要分為錢幣、Karma 等為消費主流喲
1金 = 100銀 = 10000銅
金銀銅都是100進位喲



第三頁，貿易所
用遊戲幣來採買各式物品、裝備、染料和 裝武Skin 等




玩家包包

初始設定為五個背包欄 (見畫面左邊的五個包包圖樣，可自由裝卸
背包需要自行取得或是購買
共有大小容量不一的背包 (最大是 20格
可以花 400寶石 解鎖心的背包欄



各式貨幣 (下面很多都不是拿來貿易，主要是拿來製造或交換



角色裝備欄
右邊有各式素質



裝武 Skin 
一個帳號中的任何skin都是帳號共享的
skin 取得可以由購買、綁定、拆解裝備解鎖
若是要改變skin則需要花費轉換點
轉換點可以由地圖完成獎勵、PvP寶相獎勵、開啟商城寶箱或是商城中購買等途徑取得




染料系統
遊戲中共有上百種染料可以蒐集並解鎖
染料也是帳號共享
裝備可以任意套用所擁有的染料來更換顏色
不需要花費轉換點



套裝
當然得花寶石取得啦 (咱身上這套是系統送的




Mini
簡單來說就是可愛的小吉祥物跟著你跑
僅裝飾用
共有近百種吧



終結者
遊戲中血條規零並不會立即死亡，而是會進入倒地模式
每個職業有4種不同的倒地技能可以使用
共通點是第4個都是補血技能 (其餘三個都不一樣

而當敵方玩家在倒地模式時你可以對他發動近距離終結技
約3秒後一擊必殺(可以被中斷)，並會出現終結者的動畫



郵件信使 (當然還是花錢啦




角色技能與特性
每個職業共有五條不同的特性可以任選3種做搭配
至於如何配才能 carry 就自己專研囉 :P

左邊是各種武器技能

註: GW2 不像其他 MMO可以一次在快捷鍵上裝備數十個技能，它只有武器技能、補血技能、職業技能、還有菁英技能四種
每種職業的武器技能還有補血技能都大不相同喔



左邊的是職業的貫通技能還有補血技能 (圖中現在是 Warrior的技能



慣用技能、菁英技能以及特性的解鎖
需耗費技能點 (可由升級獎勵或是地圖技能挑戰獲得



PvE 故事線



成就欄 (帳號共通



帳號倉庫



素材倉庫
遊戲中獲得的素材可以點選右鍵，直接儲存到倉庫中 
每種素材倉庫上限是250(?，多出來就無法再放進去了，可以自由提領



Skin 倉庫
總計數千種的裝武造型等著咱們來收集  :wuffer_grin: 



武器部分


遊戲畫面



戰鬥場景
小團體打金王

註: 遊戲中怪物分7種
分別是:
中立 (敲一下即被秒殺
普通 (血量普通
銅 (下級菁英
銀 (中級菁英
金 (上級菁英
紫 (傳說或史詩及Boss
龍&團戰Boss (只會顯示很長的血條



在EOTM中跟著指揮官一起去當暴民 XD 
圖片中的熊是向 npc買了變身道具變成的



死亡畫面
死亡後只能等其他玩家拯救或是 WP (Way Point 回傳送點)



倒地狀態
有四種技能可以使用



在貿易所大規模採買染料 XD



EOTM中，塔樓的塔主怪
打死後有參與殺王的可以得到隨機白~黃的裝武和藍~橘的袋子&隨機錢幣 (都是銅

裝武以及道具的性質依顏色共分為以下7種
白<藍<綠<黃<橘<紅<紫
紫色是傳說級的



3隻小龍之一 - 粉碎者



表情及角色動作系統(?
圖中動作指令是 /kneel (單膝下跪
有沒有一種西方騎士的 fu ~ wow



水面游泳中www



Mesmer 幻術師單挑菁英金王

遊戲中刺客型的職業有幻術師跟盜賊
其中雖然盜賊剋幻術，但是幻術師也不是好惹的
一個強大的幻術師是可以單挑金王的 (其他職業幾乎都做不到
一般而言金王是要起碼3個人一起打才能輾壓的 (起始設定血量似乎是5人份

幻術師可以同時製造最多3個分身在場上 (分為虛像和實像，都有攻擊力
高機動以及神出鬼沒的隱蔽性是幻術師的特點
瞬間的高傷害突擊是其他職業都很恨幻術師的原因  XD  (當然盜賊也是這種從屁屁來的職業

註: 遊戲中 boss (金王開始)會依照當下玩家人數而調整血量 (聽說上限好像是30還是多少
簡單來說就是多一個人挑戰王就多出一個人輸出份量的血量 (最低似乎是從5開始跳


今天就先介紹到這裡了 (累癱
希望大家會喜歡  :wuffer_grin:

----------


## 狼の寂

昨天拍攝的小短片

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JrwPlGwwY1c
GW2 Mesmer in PvP 幻術師 - 大劍長杖流

沒有時間附上字幕，所以在下面大概講解一下

今天使用的職業是 Mesmer 幻術師
配備的武器是大劍加長杖

大劍的特色的是瞬間的高輸出，同時普通攻擊附帶 condition
而長杖主要是輔助的功能
長杖技能1:普通攻擊附加 condition (負面狀態)給對手，同時賦予自己boon增益效果 (condition 如 bleed、confusion、poison等，而boon則有 regeneration、might、toughness等) condition大多可以疊層數

技能2: 製造一個實像，同時往後飛越一小段距離

技能3: 製造一個虛像攻擊敵人

技能4: 產生一個護盾在周圍，當陷入 stun 跟 被 daze 時賦予某些增益效果(?  

技能5: 製造一個磁場對磁場內的敵人造成每秒的傷害以及降低命中率(?  (反正就是類似自身 block 敵方攻擊的機會提高

虛像跟實像的差別在於名字、血量和傷害
實像傷害極低，但血量比虛像高了不少
虛像傷害極高，但血量極低
幻術師能同時保持最多三個分身在場上，當數量到達上限時以虛像優先存在 (實像優先消失


影片一開始咱跑往基地右方點位佔領，無奈遇到二打一
對面盜賊一個飛身禁錮再石化，瞬間爆發高傷害
奇怪的是他大概只接了半套便跳開，所以只噴了大概半血
這時候咱一個緊張失手，白白接了盜賊半套傷害

這時候最佳解法是瞬間切換長杖使用技能2 (因為 CD短
或是使用粉碎技能4 (F4)使被炸到的敵方1秒內無法造成傷害，再使用粉碎技能3 暈眩一秒
手速快的也可以瞬間 blink跳走，缺點是距離沒抓好會像影片中一樣點不出來  : ((

幻術師倒地技能2是暫時隱身並隨機往一個方向短距離跳躍
在對方使用終結技能時非常好用，可以爭取時間

大概就是這樣，其他部分應該可以輕鬆看懂吧  (?

有機會會附上其他職業的實戰以及 WvW 世界戰短片的
謝謝觀賞  owo

----------


## 銀牙_新

是GW2耶~~
二話不說,先付上自家夏爾~
守護者



遊俠



低等的盜賊


還沒練的工程師



=========================================================


真心覺得這是個好遊戲阿~~畫風也很喜歡

不過全英文的環境還是會有一點不方便。即使中文使用者也不少，不過外國玩家更多

一起玩遊戲的朋友就因為這個原因不太想玩

結果就是跟著一起AFK一年多了...((都在跟朋友打魔獸

雖然偶爾會開遊戲進去走一走((探望我的小夏爾們~~

----------


## 狼の寂

大家好~ 這裡是寂 :3
距離上次介紹這款遊戲已經是很久之前的事了

在去年9月的時候 GW2 激戰2發布了新資料片─ Heart of Thorns 荊棘之心


新資料片帶來了劇情故事的延伸，包含了 Heart of Maguuma 地圖的開放，我們因此得以深入 Maguuma 去探究那裏的古文明





地圖 Loading 時的圖片:


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


Verdant Brink:


Auric Basin:


Tangled Depths:


Dragon's Stand:


Guild Hallow: 


Guild Hallow 一覽:








Dry Top 制高點風景:











這次故事線最主要的敵人就是另一隻遠古巨龍 ─ Mordremoth，也就是所謂的叢林巨龍 The Jungle Dragon

伴隨著牠的甦醒，牠將為整個 Tyria 帶來空前絕後的危機 

新資料片最重大的改變就是多出了新的職業 Revenant 反魂者，以及各大職業的副職業喔!!


Rytlock - The First Revenant 第一位反魂者


Revenant 的副職業 Herald

-------------
所有職業對照:



點擊以顯示隱藏內容


Elementalist > Tempest :


Thief > Daredevil :


Warrior > Berserker :


Mesmer > Chronomancer :


Engineer > Scrapper :



Guardian > Dragonhunter : 


Ranger > Druid :

Necromancer > Reaper :

Revenant > Herald :    
    



---------

同時還多出了New Enemies 以及 New Allies

新的敵人包括:

Mordremoth, The Jungle Dragon - 遠古巨龍 (主要以意識形式出現)

The mouth of Mordremoth  - 叢林巨龍的嘴巴


點擊以顯示隱藏內容










Mordrem - Mordremoth 的植物軍隊，分為很多種，有斥候、狙擊手、弓箭手、狂戰士、死靈(?、龍騎士、補師、祭師、長相奇怪的會衝刺型生物(?、會將人束縛住的奇怪植物型生物、藤蔓的根、Vinetooth、Breacher、Axemaster、Stavemaster、Blademaster、長的很噁心的大型移動植物(? (會噴酸液)，和植物狼  (<< 這次怪物超級多


點擊以顯示隱藏內容



藤蔓的根，分為2種還是3種的樣子。(名字不一樣而已)


Breacher: Mordremoth 的地面支援單位，會吐出不少 Mordrem 來協助戰鬥
*註: 牠的四周有類似能量護罩時是無敵的，必須先殺死旁邊的施法單位來解除護罩。




Stavemaster




Pocket Raptor - 小型迅猛龍。 數量非常多，而且總是成群出現，一不小心很容易被圍毆死掉。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容








Wyvern - 翼手目的遠古龍類，貌似是受到Mordremoth 的號召(?

Wyvern 分為四種，分別是 吐火球的小 Wyvern 、嘴裡會吐出雷電的小 Wyvern、會噴火的大 Wyvern，和落地時會發射酸液彈，在空中時則會吐出一整條酸液的大 Wyvern


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


Wyvern    
    


Mushroom - 討人厭的香菇，有著極高的傷害，有的甚至會增殖

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



Mushroom Charger




Itzel - 兩棲類的樹蛙，有著極高的攻擊性。 Itzel 的斥候尤其難對付，主要是牠的被動讓牠可以閃避幾乎所有的遠程傷害，再加上牠有著高敏捷性以及高傷害，這讓 Itzel 成為了 這次改版最難纏的敵人之一。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容







Itzel 除了會閃現、隱形，還會施放毒箭    
    



Stonehead - 類似頭部經過特化的恐龍，會使用衝撞攻擊。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容





Arrowhead - 也是類似頭部特化過的恐龍，主要是使用翻滾壓擊和敲擊地面產生的震波。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容





Bristleback - 披著外甲的恐龍，會噴射尖刺外殼來攻擊。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容





Smokescale - 一種長相奇怪的生物，是這次改版中最難纏的敵人之一，會使用鬼影步攻擊，傷害高而且在牠攻擊期間無法被指定，施放煙霧時還能迴避所有攻擊。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容










Chak - 分為5種，為一種長相像蟲的生物。 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容











新增的友軍:


Exalted - 全身閃亮的神祕種族，貌似前身是人類(? 


點擊以顯示隱藏內容










Itzel - 友善的 Itzel


點擊以顯示隱藏內容











------

新的 Mastery 系統:


點擊以顯示隱藏內容













熟習特定 Mastery 後可以使用的兩種香菇:


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


重置所有技能 (非常方便的東西，而且大約20秒會重生一朵)


加速香菇，本身不會跟 Swiftness 的 Buff 衝突 (可以兩者同時產生效果的意思)    
    



Glide 系統&功能:


點擊以顯示隱藏內容




















最後是新增的 Raid 系統:

獎勵十分豐富，但要求多人組成一個 Squad ，且難度算高，沒有紅裝和Food 基本上不會有人願意帶你 (除非找認識的
而且通常需要跟外國人加入 Teamspeak(?  (英文不好的保重

Raid 在 Lion's Arch 的大廳:


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


















大致的改版內容就是這樣
因為內容太多了，所以實際的遊戲剪影得等下次 _(:3」ㄥ)_
那麼感謝大家的收看，咱們下次再見 :3

----------


## xuan1991

wow大大好強
找的到這種特別的遊戲 :wuffer_howl:  :wuffer_howl:

----------

